# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  COMO TRATAR A LOS VETERANOS

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Recientemente andamos en disputas sobre la manera como hay que tratar a los novatos. Hay varias corrientes de pensamiento al respecto, especialmente con los que sólo vienen a saber cómo se hace determinado truco y con los que se ponen a escribir un montón de mensajes sin apenas contenido para llegar a los famosos 50. Claramente hay diferencia de opiniones al respecto, a saber:

- Colgarles por los pulgares.

- Latigazos sin piedad.

Bien, ya decidiremos.

Sin embargo, nada se dice sobre cómo tratar a los foreros o magos veteranos.

Obviamente los novatos no se han enterado todavía de qué va la vaina y no nos conocen, así que podemos ser un poquilo tolerantes con sus meteduras de pata hasta que pillen la onda. Sin embargo, entre nosotros, lo viejos del lugar (por edad o fecha de inscripción)... ¿Cómo debemos tratarnos?

¿Debemos tener respeto al Ruso, cuando su aliento a vodka echa para atrás?
¿Debemos tener respeto al faltón de Patito sólo porque mide 2x2 y de media leche nos puede poner en órbita alrededor de Saturno?
¿Debemos tener respeto por Ignoto, por el mero hecho de ser viejo y calvoroto?
¿Debemos tener respeto a MJJMarkos sólo porque el muy cab*** sabe perfectamente de lo que habla? (¡Qué envidia, DIOS!)
¿Debemos tener respeto a Eidan sólo porque, en el fondo, es un niño grande? (Y lleva perilla, con lo pasado de moda que está)
¿Debemos guardar respeto a Ella sólo porque es mujer... cuando todos estamos pensando lo que estamos pensando?
¿Debemos respetar a Mariano sólo porque es el baranda y tememos ser baneados? (Esta va a ser que sí   :Oops:  )
¿Debéis repetarme a mí sólo porque....? ¡Bah! Esta no tiene sentido. No me respetáis ninguno... :( 

¿DONDE PONE EN LAS DICHOSAS NORMAS QUE HAY QUE RESPETAR A LOS VIEJOS COMO EN LA ANTIGÜEDAD, EIN?

(Lo siento, es que los 40 no me sientan nada bien...)

----------


## magomago

Si,todo esto me parece bien , pero me puedes decir el nombre del efecto donde todas las cartas aparecen boca abajo menos una que esta boca arriba y esa justo es la carta que eligió el espectador.
P.D. Me puedes explicar tambien que es eso de "La perilla está pasada de moda".

----------


## eidanyoson

Disculpe señor viejo, perdón, señor anciano, esto... veterano.
 Discrepo en su actitud vejatoria hacia las perillas; no solo no están "pasadas de moda" si no que su avance entre la población joven es cada vez mayor.
 Sirva de ejemplo el temible D´ratagnan, o el insigne Becquer, o al ilustre Ramón y su compañero Cajal. Todos ellos jóvenes con perilla o mosca en su defecto, que han llevado esta nueva forma de moda a lo más alto.
 Por ende, ruego se retracte.

 Sin más se despide afectuosamente:

 "el niño grande" Eidan  :D.

 P.D. Ese copete que lleva u.d. no solo ya no se lleva si no que además es impropio de alquien con su enjundia y señorío. ¡Respétese un poco más!  8-)

----------


## eidanyoson

> Disculpe señor viejo, perdón, señor anciano, esto... veterano.
>  Discrepo en su actitud vejatoria hacia las perillas; no solo no están "pasadas de moda" si no que su avance entre la población joven es cada vez mayor.
>  Sirva de ejemplo el temible D´artagnan, o el insigne Becquer, o al ilustre Ramón y su compañero Cajal. Todos ellos jóvenes con perilla o mosca en su defecto, que han llevado esta nueva forma de moda a lo más alto.
>  Por ende, ruego se retracte.
> 
>  Sin más se despide afectuosamente:
> 
>  "el niño grande" Eidan  :D.
> 
>  P.D. Ese copete que lleva u.d. no solo ya no se lleva si no que además es impropio de alquien con su enjundia y señorío. ¡Respétese un poco más!  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Por supuesto *MagoBIS*: Se llama 'teviadarunatoñaquetevanasalirmoretoneshastaenlaf  edebautismo'.

Y te aseguro que hoy en día no hay nada más hortera que llevar perilla. ¡Qué mal gusto!

En cuanto a lo comentarios de 'ese' emperillado... en fin: ¡Que quieres que te diga! Si sabré de lo que hablo...

Por cierto que la mencionada pelea entre Ramón y cajal no era tal, sino que tuvo lugar entre Ortega y Gasset.

Y en cuanto a respetarme un poco más... Lo siento, es que me conozco demasiado bien como para tener motivos para hacerlo.

----------


## si66

Y los que no somos tan veteranos (por los 30) ni somos tan viejos como usuarios, tambien lo tratamos con respeto no? o tenemos un mínimo de margen?.
Por lo pronto los sigo tratando igual, sin sobresaltos, y con toda la mejor onda. La misma que me dan a mi.

----------


## magomago

Una curiosidad:
Por que hasta ahora en este mensaje solo hemos respondido gente con perilla?,si66 si lo tuyo es considerado como perilla claro.   :Smile1:  
Si veis en mi foto tambien llevo perilla.
Asi que gente sin perilla animaros a contestar.
Por cierto para no irme mucho del post que puso Magic´O´ Malley ,mucha razon tienes,mucha razon,opino lo mismo.Eydanyson comparto tambien tu opinion,si66 yo tambien lo creo.

----------


## si66

Será una tendencia, esto pero que se yo. Será a mas perilla mas rango, jaja  :Lol:

----------


## Nach0

Creo que la respuesta es simple, hay que tratar con respeto a quien sea, sea novato o no. 
Cuál es la duda entonces?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> (Lo siento, es que los 40 no me sientan nada bien...)


¡Pero si aparentas 52!

Entre veteranos nos conocemos y hay muy buen rollo. Disputas fuertes entre nosotros pues alguna ha habido, pero siempre se ha solucionado a tiempo (o con paciencia), no?

----------


## ramonu

> hay que tratar con respeto a quien sea, sea novato o no.


¡Eso, eso, y con perilla o no!
 :117:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Cuál es la duda entonces?


La duda es: ¿Tú por que contestas si no tienes perilla?












 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  






(chst chst, que todo era cachondeo)

----------


## eidanyoson

> ... Será a mas perilla mas rango, jaja


 Bueno, bueno, bueno. Veo  queridos alumnos que, gracias a mi inmensa perilla vais viendo quien manda aquí jejeje.

 Así que los calvorígenes, los chisterados, los magices, los palmilargos o cualquier otro ausente del "rango" que se abstenga de hilar en este hilo...

----------


## zarkov

Casi me lo pierdo. Yo contestando al igmagmo o algo así.

Yo no tengo perilla. A cambio, soy un lomo plateado (al loro que eso no es cualquier cosa).

O'Malley tiene un problema: no ha asumido los cuarenta años, cuatro décadas, ocho lustros. Por eso está tan agresivo. Y como resulta que es la reserva espiritual y ortográfica del foro, necesita unas vacaciones.

Que se las tome
Que se las tome
Que se las tome
Que se las tome
       . 
       .
       .

----------


## Nach0

> Iniciado por Nach0
> 
> Cuál es la duda entonces?
> 
> 
> La duda es: ¿Tú por que contestas si no tienes perilla?
>     
> (chst chst, que todo era cachondeo)


Pues tu respuesta se encuentra acá:




> Asi que gente sin perilla animaros a contestar.


Suponiendo que le llaman perilla a la barba en el mentón....

Un abrazo!

----------


## zarkov

¡Que va! ¿De verdad que nadie te ha dicho lo que significa perilla en España?

Juajuajuajuajuajua.

----------


## Nach0

> ¡Que va! ¿De verdad que nadie te ha dicho lo que significa perilla en España?
> 
> Juajuajuajuajuajua.


Es España no porque nunca estuve. PAra saberlo tengo que irme hasta allá? Quien me paga el avión?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo hablo porque tengo perilla. 
En cuanto a lo del viaje... mira por Seur a ver como sale   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Una tontería nada más...

¿Perilla no es cuando va unido al bigote, como lo tiene Eidany? ¿Si sólo se tiene en el mentón no se llama "chiva" o algo así?

----------


## Nach0

aca a como lo tiene eydan es "candado" (no hace falta explicar el porque) y lo otro seria "chiva" como el que tiene Marco Antonio, como bine dice Extrem0

----------


## si66

y algo similar a lo que tengo yo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Aquí Chivas es un whisky que está "de que te cagas".  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   (por lo que he oido decir) que lo diga O'Malley que de beber sabe un montón.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Jmac

¿ A los novatos que tengan barba completa, se les respetara en grado sumo ? ¿ O el sumo nada mas que es El Pontifice ?

 :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pues tu respuesta se encuentra acá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por magomago
> 
> Asi que gente sin perilla animaros a contestar.


Ya, pero es que MagoBIS es un indocumentado y carece de crierio. Además, este tema lo abrí yo (es miiiiooooo mi tesooooorooooo) y yo decido quién puede postear y quién no. 

Bueeenooooo, veeengaaaaaa, vaaaaaleeeeee admitimos también a los lampiños.   :Lol:  

A ver, Mr. Proper: El Chivas no es de los mejores 'güiskis' que puedes echarte al coleto. No voy a dar una conferencia sobre el asunto por muchas razones (La primera: que casi no me gusta el 'güiski' y solo bebo algún chupito de Jameson con una pinta de Guinness muy de vez en cuando).

En cuanto al comentario del gran Jmac sobre los novatos barbados... Efectivamente: Respeto en grado SUMO. Es decir, ponemos al novato en calzones frente a Patito (de la misma guisa), encerrados en un circulo hecho de arena rodeado por una sábana enrrollada en el suelo, marcando la pista, y ¡ale! ¡a empujarse!. Gana el que echa primero al otro del circulo. Si gana el novato le trataremos con respeto. Pero si pierde............ pues también ¡qué leñes!

----------


## Patito

O'malley, anciano del Foro, te pido que me guíes por el camino de la sabiduría!
Tengo unas preguntas que me rondan la cabeza: 

- Yo también llevo perilla... Entonces, ¿se me tiene que respetar doblemente?
- ¿Qué está más alto en el rango del respeto, haber sobrepasado los 1000 mensajes o que otro usuario pueda soltar leches?
- Sobre el tema del respeto en grado SUMO, ¿yo puedo ir en tanga de leopardo? Es que me hace más ilu...

Un saludo!  :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mi joven patito... (pero el que nunca llegó a cisne y se quedó feo para toda la vida): 

- Tienes perilla = 1 punto respeto
- Eres veterano = 1 punto respeto
- Eres mayorcito ya = 1 punto respeto
- Ignoto habla bien de tí = 5 puntos respeto (aunque no sé todavía si 'positiffos' o 'negatiffos')
- Mides 2x2x2 y tienes un biceps que ni Mr. T = 10 puntos respeto en  pro de conservar la integridad física)
(Nota al margen: No olvidar poner en parecidos razonables a Patito y Mr. T)
-Total: 18 puntos

- Lo del tanga de leopardo para el SUMO... Si me mandas una foto para eterno descojone te juro que te trato de Ilustrísimo.

----------


## Patito

Vaya, 18 puntos no está mal... A lo mejor no me hará falta el tanga de leopardo... :D 

Por cierto, quién te ha contado que mido 2x2x2?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Nadie, pero como en la foto del avatar no se te ve de cuerpo entero y luces biceps, te he creado esa imagen para acojone del personal. Eres nuestro Hagrid.

(Pero paso de buscarlo para los parecidos razonables)

----------


## Patito

Ya pensaba yo que Ignoto se había ido de la lengua...

Oye, y quien marque su peso con tres cifras (sin contar decimales), ¿no se le añade ningún punto extra?  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, Ignoto ha comentado algo pero.. en fín ¿Quién no es grande a su lado?

Y sí, también me ha dicho que eres pesadíiiiiiisimo. Vamos, que no hay nadie más plasta que tú en el foro.. (ni fuera de él)

----------

